# What is this external socket thingy for? - pics added



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We have a Swift Sundance 630L 2003 model which we've owned for about 8 weeks now. On our latest trip we noticed that to the left of the steps on the outside of the vehicle there is a round plastic cap which when removed exposes a round socket or something with two pin sockets or something in it. We have no idea what this is, or what is it for, can anyone tell us? Thanks (not sure if any of that made sense but will hope someone knows what I am waffling on about!)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wouldn't be an external electrical (European) socket would it??? 
I'm probably way off the mark, just a guess??!! :roll: Ana xx


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*mmm*

I have no idea, the two holes seem tiny, not the standard european socket size. If no one can help will perhaps take photo and put it online but will wait 24 hours to see if anyone has any ideas first.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
No idea what it is if you get no reply can you see what it is from the inside? If you can maybe you can trace it back to source.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If it is near the Fresh water inlet cap then it may be a 12v connector to power a submersible pump...to save that back-ache lifting the water carrier.

Mike


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Be interested to know the outcome!! ... wouldn't be that whoever owned it took it out to Australia would it?? Only wondered??! 
Sure someone will know but photos would be good!! Ana xx


----------



## Horsey (May 10, 2005)

This is a 12v external plug for the use of an external pump for filling the water system by using something like an aquaroll. I always fit one of these if not fitted by the manufacture.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Is it close to the water filler cap ? 

If so it may be 12v dc for a water pump.


Shucks, you beat me to it by 5 secs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim..I beat you by more than that :lol: :lol: 

It could also be a 12v external socket for connecting a "briefcase type" solar panel, or a socket for a 12v table lamp for use under the awning. ( or even all of the above :roll: )

.....I think a multimeter and a screwdriver are called for

Mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Jim..I beat you by more than that :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mike


Must be age catching up on me :roll: :lol:


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

It's on the opposite side of the van to the water tank. I will try and take a photo of it and post on here if I can work out how to. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Could it be an external power source for an electric barbeque or griddle?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*socket thing*

Hi

Is your socket thing an external aeriel for the TV?

Have a look at www.explorer-group.co.uk and look at the manuals for the Compass motorhomes. There are some pics of the external sockets in the manual.

It could also be a external GNU attachment point!

Rapide561

Update - just had a look on Explorer's site. There is only pics of the socket in use so not likely to assist! sorry!


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

we wondered about the barbeque idea, the socket is about the size of a 10p and the two holes are tiny. Will take a photo tomorrow and post it on here. Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May i suggest that you get your testers out and see if it is a socket, that supplies or receives. are the pin holes round or flat.I think you will find that it is a 12v supply for outdoor TV.or lamp. on reflection it could even be a connection for an external music speaker. maybe we should run a sweepstake on this.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Photos*

Okay have added photos as an attachment, not sure how that works but hopefully you can all see them. The socket measure 1.5 cms in the black bit in the middle and the holes are round. Sorry if that sounds complex.!.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I saw your post and looked in here with such anticipation ... :lol: 
Someone will no doubt be here to tell you very soon how to get a pic on here!! (NOT me!!) :lol: An a xxx


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

One way is to first get them on the web using...

http://www.photobucket.com/ and copy the url to their exact location

And then click on the 'image function' available when you post a new message or reply...Look out for an icon with two hills and the sun shining.

This will ask you for the url, which you copied from photobucket.

I'm sure somebody can explain this better, but it does work


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TravelBug said:


> At last I have photos of this weird socket but how do i upload them onto here?


Maybe that's what the socket is for ... :idea: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry , couldn't resist ...

Anyway, forgive my frivolity as Oldsckool said or you can add before you submit the post. 
See options below it, click on 'add attachment', choose your file (pic) , then submit ..
Good luck, we are all waiting in anticipation ...


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim

Look up the thread, the photo has arrived. Not sure you could attach a Gnu to it :?


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*photos*

As you can now all see from my above post have added the photos, thanks for your help with that. Am starting to think that it is something electrical. Today the van has 'sprung a leak' so looks like we're going to have to take it back to garage asap but am not holding my breath about them knowing what the socket is for as they didn't even realise that the toilet swung round...!..this was after i spent 5 mins complaining about the 2 inches of leg room in front of toilet, it was only when i got on here and started looking around we realised the lever on the underside was to allow us to move it into a better position, needless to say i haven't bothered to tell the garage, let them learn the hard way.!.

Anyway back to the mystery of this socket thing. Am really looking forward to the suggestions (i think!).

What is a gnu?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi again 

It's definitely a 12v dc socket, the only things I have seen them used for is 12v water pump or a 12v tyre inflator ... :idea:


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Brilliant*

Okay that is that mystery solved. Will have to acquire some 12v items now so I can make good use of it. Have a dual socket TV so might try that out in it or perhaps i should buy a kettle to try on it first which would cost a lot less if I blew it up!...Thanks for everyones help.


----------

